# Kickin it in high gear (newb)



## Slacker702 (May 8, 2011)

Hello...ok step one done.
Been following all the pro forums for several months....research,research,research.  

I enjoy looking into everyones cycles and reading all the post dating back to the year 2000.

Got tired of user restrictions on this forum so "cant beat em, join em"

Hope to pick up great info on here even as i'm already 4 weeks in on 10 week cycle.  I don't compete in any sports but im in love with the pump


----------



## Arnold (May 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Slacker702* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We try to keep things a little less restricted here


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Hey.


----------

